# 211, JVC HDTV, OTA problems



## esteps (Jul 12, 2006)

For your information, I had the 211 installed one week ago--called DISH this morning to discuss problems:
1. The RCA (composite) audio cable into the HDMI input in my JVC causes a sound break through my TV speakers every two seconds. DISH says they're aware of it but have no fixes.
2. My OTA primary channels freeze, but the subchannels do not. Likewise, no help from DISH.
esteps


----------

